# Feeding goat parts to LGD



## Rootdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry if this is posted somewhere else, my wife just dropped the bomb on me yesterday I have to butcher my first goat before some volunteers show up on Sunday, busy getting everything together. Is it cool to feed the scraps to the same LGD that are watching the herd and raised the animal? On the goat butchering thread I saw mentioning of it, I just would like something more definitive or specifics. Thanks!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, you can feed the goat scraps to the LGDs guarding the goats. I asked this same question when I started butchering my own goats. Thanks to the knowledgeable folks who answered me then, I've been butchering and feeding excess goats to my LGDs for many years now. Now, just as a precuation, I do not let young pups have anything with hair still on it. But when they are mature and their brain has developed....LOL.....I give the hide, feet, legs and head to the LGDs. They make great use of it all. I freeze the heart, liver, lungs, etc for feeding later, but I dump the stomachs at the back of my property and the dogs eat almost all of that too. When they are done it looks like a large manure pile.


----------



## Rootdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

Double thanks OJ! Your goat butchering article made a very stressful event a lot less stressful!!!! I am posting you a PM question if you could check it for me, thanks!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We have also fed raw spare goat parts to the LGDs. No problemo.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Can't see a problem with that, meat smells different than living animals, and dogs mastered smell a very long time ago.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

only problem I have is with leftovers and hoarding. Tater (a great pyr) will save parts if he can and gaurd them. If he gets a big bony part he saves it for a LONG time. He chases any animal that gets near it and becomes so obsessed with gaurding his treasure that he is not gaurding his goats or chickens. So tater only gets little eat now pieces. No more getting the pigs head back from the butcher for him.


----------



## Rootdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> only problem I have is with leftovers and hoarding. Tater (a great pyr) will save parts if he can and gaurd them. If he gets a big bony part he saves it for a LONG time. He chases any animal that gets near it and becomes so obsessed with gaurding his treasure that he is not gaurding his goats or chickens. So tater only gets little eat now pieces. No more getting the pigs head back from the butcher for him.


Very helpful, that sounds like our pyrs. They are so food aggressive we have to pull them out in the evenings and feed them separate. Then the unfinished food and dish is covered with leaves and grass and they stand guard over them. Since they barely eat a bowl a day it would probably become a problem if I left them to their own devices. Sometimes the are Great Pyrenees, other times So-So Pyrenees, if it is the latter it is usually me not understanding them, thanks for the info.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I have tried this with my Boz, and it has not created any issues with aggression towards the goats.

There has been some rescource guarding, and what i thought was this. I finally figured out that if I left to much remains intact, one or more of the dogs would attack the other dogs in an attempt to PROTECT the dead goat. Guessing they were in protect mode, as they would not eat the remains, but would lick them as if trying to comfort or care for them. 

One of my males guarded a baby that died for 3 days before I realized what he was doing. He would not let any of the other dogs come close. 

Since then, I try to give them the scraps in smaller pieces.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a pictorial of sheep/goat innards? I feed my dogs raw and have a bucket of frozen lamb innards in the basement that I'm thawing right now for feeding to my dogs. I think pretty much everything is in the bucket and I don't know what to feed and what to pitch. The big brown thing is the stomach right? Anyone know how to get tripe from out of there?


----------



## RanchoMadonna (Feb 20, 2011)

equinecpa said:


> Anyone know how to get tripe from out of there?


After I have cut up the whole goat into meal sized portions and packaged for the freezer I deal with the "guts".

I do this with gloves on. I put the whole mass [minus heart, liver & kidneys that are already packaged] into one of the plastic baskets that we salvaged from behind our favorite taquieria. It originally had tomatoes in it and makes a great container for this since the water and stomach contents wash right out through the mesh. I use a machete to cut up the stomach and intestines and run the hose into the basket to wash as much of the contents into the compost as I can. Then I package the green tripe into meal sized portions too. 

If you are feeding raw goat or sheep to your dogs its a good idea to freeze for at least 3 days. I freeze for 2 weeks. This kills any parasites that might be there so that the dogs don't become a source of reinfection for the herd.


----------

